# setup moves memorization?



## LaffyTaffyKidd (Feb 16, 2008)

when you guys use setup moves, do you guys 'memorize' it??
if not, how do you guys do the algorithm, then go backwards on the setup moves so fast??


----------



## joey (Feb 16, 2008)

Because we've done them soo many times, it becomes second nature.


----------



## malcolm (Feb 17, 2008)

Most people just memorize pieces, and you start by thinking about your setups, but after a while it turns into second nature and its just like another algorithm


----------



## magicsquares (Feb 17, 2008)

Some people probably use an order in doing set-up moves like F and B turns before R and L or something like that. Try that, it might help. Just remember which pieces you set-up and you'll remember what moves you did.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 18, 2008)

Think in terms of where the piece was, and where it needs to be.

Sometimes when doing big cubes BLD if I have a particularly ugly setup move (usually when dealing with wing parity), I will remember the path of the locations the piece needs to move through to get where it is going. So I might remember C->E->B, which is pretty easy to hold in memory long enough to do the algorithm and then undo it. Knowing that path is enough to know what the required moves are.


----------



## alexc (Feb 18, 2008)

M2/R2 and Pochmann are really the only methods in which setup moves become completely automatic after a while. 3 cycle and freestyle 3 cycle involve more pieces, so the setup moves require more thought. At least, that's my thought. I don't use 3 cycle or freestyle, so maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 18, 2008)

I've used 3-cycle and freestyle (but I'm not very good at freestyle), and for most cases, 3-cycle certainly has become automatic for me, and I can tell freestyle would too if I'd work on it long enough. I'm sure they're both automatic for the really good BLD solvers.

For M2, it becomes automatic really quickly, though. Much quicker than for 3-cycle - you can get automatic at M2 with just a few days of practice.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Feb 19, 2008)

I use M-layer 3-cycles for EP, and I would agree with Mike that the setups can become automatic after a little while. For CP, my setups are only U and D layer moves (or possibly also using y/y'/y2 cube rotations), so those setups are trivial. (Rarely, I may need to do an A-perm on the D layer, so I might also need to use an x2 cube rotation). As for orientation setups (particularly for EO), I guess those have not become automatic for me yet, though.


----------

